

Looking to discover more tech podcasts. Can you recommend some? - Blish123

Thanks
======
adam-_-
The Changelog - <http://thechangelog.com>

I've been listening to this recently - decent if you're into open source,
unixy, ruby, javascripty type topics.

------
scorchin
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1644/what-good-
technology...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1644/what-good-technology-
podcasts-are-out-there)

~~~
Blish123
Awesome list. Thanks!

------
joshowens
I just started <http://webpulp.tv> yesterday. It is gear towards server admin
and web scaling tech.

------
ig1
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html>

------
databuff
Any particular topic?

~~~
Blish123
Nah, trying to get a wide collection to keep me busy over the commute.

Data security or spamming would be good, as would social media, or even
podcasts covering consumer gadgets. Anything really.

